# Broken travel cot or am I being stupid??!!



## lulu1981

This is doing my head in, ladies please help!! We've just got a travel cot from kiddicare (their own) its 1 where u put the sides up & click into place & then push the base down. However....1 of the sides wont lock!! Im pretty sure its something that we're doing wrong as its never been used before, so don't think its broken, anyone else had this???!!! HELP!!X


----------



## Welsh mtb

I know you have probably already checked but the instructions should be on the mattress how to do it exactly. I didnt know that most travel cots have the instructions on the mattress until my friend told me after I had cut the sides open on mine with a knife after wrestling with it for an hour! I was convinced one of the catches were broken so I cut it open and then threw it out my garden in temper. My mate came around the next day saw it in the garden and asked if I had followed the instructions on the mattress as all cots are different and I was like ooooohh shit! Id never even used it! x


----------



## harveydog

I feel your pain :flower:

I was given a disney travel cot by my friend and the exact same thing happened to me, I didn't have any instructions to go by!

I took a fit on it pulling the side up and down and by magic it suddenly clicked into place :shrug: but I couldn't tell you how I did it differently to the previous hour :shrug:


----------



## Amber100

With mine all 4 sides have to be locked before the base is pushed down.


----------



## justplainTIFF

Amber100 said:


> With mine all 4 sides have to be locked before the base is pushed down.

Mine is like this too. Before I realized, I would always have one side that would never lock.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Mine is a mothercare one and i eventually realised after many tantrums that it wont go up unless i click the shorter sides into place first then the 2 longer sides all one at a time then push base down. If i triedto click a longer side into place first then there would always be a side left that didnt work x


----------



## babybutton

Mine is red kite and I have to click the longer sides up and then the shorter ones, sometimes I have to persist and really flick them up untill they click into place and then push the bottom down! I hope you work it out that must be really frustrating, have you looked on you tube? Kiddicare have tutorials for there products on there xx


----------



## Kmx

You need to Make sure the base is pulled up really high into the centre before clicking the sides into place. It should have a loop on the base pull this really high towards thr cieling and the thing should br all floppy. Hope this helps my mum couldn't get it up one night so had to come home and show her and then I couldnt! After about an Hour we finally got it.


----------



## Sussy

Yep same advice as everyone else...base needs to be pulled up high, then click all sides into place then push down mattress. Or at least that is how most travel cots work!


----------



## helen_beee

As pp's have said, make sure all sides are locked in before pushing the base down. I fought with mine for hours and the instructions were extremely unclear before I went online and googled putting up a travel cot!


----------



## lulu1981

Thanks girls, ill give it a try this morn....fingers crossed!!!x


----------



## dizz

If you think that's bad - try putting it back DOWN. 2 hours...


----------



## lulu1981

Well thanks for all ur suggestions, but I think its faulty, no matter what I do the 1 side wont play ball, the other 3 sides go up no probs at all, what a pain in the arse!!!x


----------



## Alasbo

Hey, if anyone is still having problems with their bed (I'm sure some do), there is a video explaining how it works. See "How to fold a portable travel bed - problems with assemble and disassemble" on youtube.

Video ID on youtube: suIrWs25Kaw


----------



## Sammm

I just signed up in frustration. Needed this thing setup quickly as bubs was needing a sleep. I have a dimples portacot. Followed the stupid instructions but sides would never lock. So i broke all the sides...i feel sooo much better now. Who writes these stupid instructions and why design such a convoluted locking system. I wonder if engineer who designed it was ever sleep deprived and wanted their child to sleep so desperately.....ohhh feel so much better now.. thank you for letting me release my steam....


----------

